
Show HN: An Open Retro RPG Game Maker in Python - a1o
https://github.com/ericoporto/fgmk
======
contingencies
Alternatively, for the more low-level or algorithm-minded, I can recommend
having a look at LÖVE[0] for Lua. I haven't done any graphics/sound coding in
aeons (~15+ years?) but after twisting my ankle and getting stuck on the couch
took the plunge and have learned a lot and got something playable[1] in a
couple of weeks (almost!) from scratch, including learning Lua.

[0] [https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/) [1]
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Zomia](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Zomia)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Yeah, Love's fun. But it can be a bit of a pain at times, especially if you're
not used to more algorithmic/low-level games programming. Although it's by no
means truly low-level...

~~~
contingencies
Totally. Someone asked that I implement SVG <path> (bezier curves) for my
_svglover_ library and I took one look at it and said no :)

------
brianwawok
I like that it is python3 with experimental python2 support :) Hope more
people do similar.

------
MollyR
This seems pretty cool, extra neat it's in python. I've always had a pipedream
to code my own 2d zelda or chrono trigger engine. I just could never figure
out where to start.

~~~
zajd
[http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/gameprog.html](http://www-cs-
students.stanford.edu/~amitp/gameprog.html)

------
fredleblanc
If you're looking for something similar but more in the style of Zelda games,
check out [http://www.solarus-games.org/](http://www.solarus-games.org/) —
cross-platform, Lua-based, and has a lot of stuff baked in (either from the
core set or the Zelda "Link to the Past" asset set) that gets you up and
running pretty quick. Also, there are tutorials on YouTube in both French and
English that do a pretty good job explaining things.

~~~
mkesper
Those assets aren't free though, obviously.

------
duiker101
This is really nice and brings back a lot of memories! My first line of code
was for a small rpg maker(that had nothing to do with python) called rpg60
that made games for the nokia 6630. Since then I learn to write my own engine
and anything and it's always a great learning experience! There are so many
needed skills combined and it's very fun!

~~~
asimuvPR
Nice. Still have the code laying around? Did it use Java?

~~~
duiker101
I didn't make the rpg60 engine and at the time I didn't really have much
skills, the code i wrote was scripting code to program the game but I think it
was made in C.

Digging around leads to very few results, even archive.org struggles. I found
a couple links tho but nothing you can download.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20071004112659/http://rpgrpg8.fr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20071004112659/http://rpgrpg8.freeownhost.com/)

At the time I spent some time working with other italian guys on maintaining a
small community around the tool but not much is left.

EDIT: now that I think about it I might actually still have it in some old HDD
but it's in another country so you are unlikely to see it. What i did find is
some screenshots from a Japanese web page!
[http://s60gamers.seesaa.net/article/17133227.html](http://s60gamers.seesaa.net/article/17133227.html)

~~~
asimuvPR
Cool thanks for checking.

------
egypturnash
Does not work very well if you happen to be using a monitor in portrait
rotation. At least in Safari it will go fullscreen, and try to scale its game
imagery to the same height as the browser window, without caring about the
fact that this results in something a lot wider than the browser window.

~~~
tthayer
If only there was some way to suggest or make improvements...

~~~
egypturnash
If only I didn't have a thousand other things that sort higher on my to-do
list...

~~~
philtar
He's saying submit an issue instead of bitching about it here. No one here
cares that you use a portrait monitor but the author would benefit from that
information.

------
lifeisstillgood
I love this - going to put it on my "things to do with kids on RPi and pi-ceed
list"

~~~
qznc
[https://easyrpg.org/](https://easyrpg.org/) is a more mature variant, if you
are not fixed on Python

------
ElonsMosque
That is amazing, I wish there was an online tutorial for an python 3 rpg like
this.

